# Help!! 411 for Outlaws/RIMS and lift



## pacman6182 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi yall!! Im new to the forum and I have been searching but I cant seem to find the answer, maybe someone can help. I have a 2107 brute EPS 750. I want to slap on some 29.5 outlaws with the MSA 12 14" rim. If I put a 2" RDC lift will the 29.5 outlaws rub? What off set do you recommend for the Rims? Ive read 5+2 and 5+3. Also if I just do a spring upgrade from VFJ will I still be able to pop wheelies and keep my low end torque? Or do I need a complete stage 3 clutch upgrade? Also what axle brand upgrade do you recommend? and any website recommendation for the wheels and tries. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The RDC lift will be enough to run the 29's. You shouldn't have any rubbin issues. 5+2 should be fine as well. We have fitment threads here in the tire/rim section.
Also we have rim offset threads with all the offset details in them.

Lastly, If you get some VFJ springs you should be able to do all the wheelies you want (just remember not to do them for too long, you'll dry out the front cylinder). 
Full clutch work would obviously be beneficial, but not necessary or required to run the 29's.


----------



## pacman6182 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank you very much!! very helpful! By any chance are you familiar with trinity exhaust or empire? I spoke with VFJ and this is what he carries. Any Suggestions on a full exhaust?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been out of the loop for a while now... so I've actually never heard of them. But If VFJ says it's good, you can bet it is.


----------



## pacman6182 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank You for your help!


----------

